
Kim Jong-il tweet: South Korean Park Jeonggeun held - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16852438
======
sudonim
It's starting to become par for the course for "the good guys" (at least in US
geopolitics) to find ways to put undesirables in prison. This used to be
reserved for oppressive regimes - Iran, China etc... It worries me not for my
own safety, but for stability of these countries (including the US). You start
putting your own nationals in jail on bs charges and you end up turning the
country against the regime.

~~~
drinian
This is not "starting to become" for South Korea. The fact of the matter is
that South Korea is far more democratic now than it was during the Cold War.
These laws restricting the dissemination of North Korean propaganda have been
in place for decades, and were often used with the tacit approval of the US in
years past to suppress dissent.(In fact, until about ten years ago, it was
technically illegal to import Japanese pop music into South Korea!)

The only difference now is that their use is becoming increasingly
controversial. This, at least, is a good thing.

